# Slp Bull Sharks High Island Bullreds



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Well i went down to SLP on Tuesday got on the beach at 3 pm and the mullet were far out and the water was green and nice . i threw the net a few times and nothing so i pulled out the rays i had got two weeks ago . I started to bait my lines i am running out three 9/0 i bait up the rays and get out to the middle of the pass . and drop one and then keep on going and get one drop's off at the sandbar. I get back and bait 1 more 9/0 and run it out . about 5pm i am trying to catch bait i here a real let a bloody scream and im running down the beach i get to the rod and hook up .i real the fish 150 yards threw the strong current for a few minutes and then get a small bull shark to the beach . i get the hook out take a pic and let go to eat some more specs that tx parks and wildlife spent 10'0000 dollars to feed my sharks with. well about sunset i get a good run on a casted bait and land a 4 plus ft bull shark . cool no bites after that the tide went out and pulled my baits in went to camp .

Next day got up went to rollover pass and the golden croaker run is always going when the reds start . Well landed 40 or so a 1/2 five gallon bucket full . Dam good bull red bait and shark bait . I get over to meacom's pier now they call it rockys .it has Ben a long time 16 years ago last time i fished it and the old dirty pelican . always good times on a fool moon of Aug . Well get out to the end of the pier and the sun was going down and trout were going ape sh1t.. water green and flat as glass . bugs were out .the nice manager lone me there dolly to bring my stuff out . thanks . 
Well i start to cut and chunk the fresh 3/4 pound crokers were perfect i only use the heads and save the tails for latter . i get all the angles covered and sit down . next thing i know is my little Penn 500 jigmaster accurate is getting a run i get the rod and a small 30 inch black tip landed . next is a beast about 10.30pm the moon is rising and the water is glass the light of the moon across the water when 40 yards out a 5 plus foot bt clears the water and dose a back flip . Not a real is sinking i jump up and run over and the jiggmaster is slack .I grab it and crank up all the slak thinking the shark broke the 6 foot leader and feel him i rar back and damm he jumped again all in the moon light and the moon riseing dam fish then makes a run for the old pilings and cuts me off .No one there to help land him anyway well 15 min later the reds came in and landed 3 in the next two hrs 44 inchers and 2 more 30 inch black tips left at 2 .30 am the trout all left and the tid drop out .


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey man let me tell you I'm a big fan, love the pics love the stories. great catch, A flippin bt in the moon that would make me HOWL! I think i'm goin to slp sunday to give a shot, maybe some reds or hopefully some bt need some shark in the fridge. 

FISH ON!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

great pics thanks


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

Good work lunkerbrad!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good story and pics....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I still have fan's!!! i quit posting becous of all the **** that i get thrown at me .LOTS OF NASTY PM'S . deaver invited me to his site and i have got no problems there .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

more pics of the safari and a red i landed at slp dering erin few weeks ago i did good that few days of major rain. off the beach front landed a doz bulls the first run was on that week .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*more*

nice sites


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like you need a bigger truck Brad........that ones full....good pics


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

hey i hope the last pic are from your boots if not i would say go to the nearest doc


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say you have a serious case of shark skin burn ..I have got it myself once. And it don't feel good, thanks for the story and pics Brad..


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

the rash is the worst i have ever had . the dam thing rolled when i went to cut a small peic of skin to get the hook out .not good i am a type 1 diebetic .dont want to see them now . i cant walk . more painfull than a copperhead bite i step on when 13 . and the ray that got me last year . my doc will be pist .


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nice report LB :cheers: , cool pics


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish! Way to go!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> the rash is the worst i have ever had . the dam thing rolled when i went to cut a small peic of skin to get the hook out .not good i am a type 1 diebetic .dont want to see them now . i cant walk . more painfull than a copperhead bite i step on when 13 . and the ray that got me last year . my doc will be pist .


You got to quit wrestling with the sharks to get a hook out...
Lessoned learned...


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Great pic's , great stories, keep'm comeing ! As for the "Prima Donna's " that hand you sh!t, Hand it right back ! As long as you play by all TPW & Fed. law's , and conservation, and ethic's, of a true sportsman, Who care's what other people say or post !


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

First Thanks For The Support And Yea I New When I Stuck The Knife In His Mouth That He Was Going To Go Crazzy I Am Grinding All The Barbs Off For Now On . I Have A Few That I Have Done It To And Have Not Lost One On Them Yet So Im Going To Grind All For Now On When Im Sharpaning Them. 

There Was Just A 1/4 Peic Of Skin And When I Cut It To Get The Hook Out I Did Not Have Control And The Fish Was Up Side Down I Put My Legs Together To Keep From Rolling And A 7o Pound Bull Is Stronger Than You Think . Brothers . Getting Some Sting Ray Leggins To Wher For Now On , Wile Removing Hooks . 
This May Sound Stupid But It Is More Fun Handling The Shark On The Beach Than The Fight , I Like The Rush . And Will Be Back On The 12 Th Pain Or No Pain To Go For The Stud .


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

dude, just go back to your strategy of having bikini babes get the fish off the hooks and pose with them. They were much prettier than your ankles anyway! 

Looking forward to your pics of the Stud hunt on the 12th.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck elgallo next week . hop i have help you for next week ,we can get together some day soon and share some sand . meet me at SLP . for some bulls.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pics man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice pics and story.I have a couple of neighborhood kids (fishaholics)who always ask if you caught anything, I showed them one of your posts a while back...they want to catch a shark BAD.Keepem coming Brad.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

You only got **** when you pulled the "extreme" and "hardcore" and "bad arse" comments in some of your previous reports. 

This report was pretty good though with lots of good pictures. I know all about the shark burn and it stinks. Can't imagine being a diabetic and going through that, especially with vibrio going around. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS STEELERS FAN I WILL SLACK OFF ON ALL THAT AND JUST POST MY REPORTS ' PLUSS JUST GOT BACK FROM MY DOC AND HE SAID IM LUCKY THAT IT IS HEALING OK I STILL CANT WALK BUT TO THE DUMPER 20 FEET MY LEGS GOT TO STAY ELAVATED AND I AM ON MED'S TO FIGHT INFECTION BUT THE 4 WOUND'S ARE CLEAN MY WIFE IS A NURSE AND CLEANS IT AT NIGHT THAT WILL MAKE ME PASS OUT FROM THE PAIN NO  FREAKIN A## JOKE . THAT SHARK TOOK OFF ALL THE SKIN TO MEAT ON MY ANKLES.
PS GRIND THE BARBS OFF OF THE HOOKS .

HEY SIKAGRASS ME TWO.. BUT IF YALL AR IN THE GALVESTON EREA I DONT MIND PUTTING SOME YOUNG BOYS ON A BIG RED OR TRY FOR SOME SHARKS LET ME HEAL UP AND PM ME AND IN THE NEXT MONTH YALL CAN MEET UP WITH ME ON THE BEACH . I PROMISE I GET BORDE FISHING ALONE GET THOSE BOYS FISHIN .


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

wow lunkerbrad those burns look bad


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yea it is bad . dont look it is gross


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> yea it is bad . dont look it is gross


too late...thanks for the visual...I'd rather see the Texas Tech chicks w/ the shark


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Your right Rod Dawg, I didn't need that visual...Bring on those Texas Tech chicks with the shark.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

shark burn, got to love it. 

Invest in some bolt cutters and just cut the hook in half. quick and easy.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes jolly this is a pain man cant work cant fish just built 50 leaders for any and every thing that swims . 

How the hell you get the hook out in the yak . 
I just like to keep my hooks i never have any real problems with them but the hook was stubborn and i messed with him to long . but i think the bolt cutters are the next tool to add to my tackle i am not 20 yrs old anymore more and this body feels it all now . TIME TO QUIT PLAYING COWBOY .


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

One word
*OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* Been there done that*


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

Dad Got The Vibro About Five Months Ago Nasty Nasty Stuff Man Be Careful


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> How the hell you get the hook out in the yak .


We just cut the leader as close to the hook as possible....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

rod dawg said:


> We just cut the leader as close to the hook as possible....


Yall stick with mono and nylon leaders and no wire . with a cercle hook


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll stick with my trout fishing.You shark fisherman are true DIEHARDS! Cool pictures!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice detailed report and pics.. What a great story !


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Good thread guys.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Man those sharks are huge !!! I hope this thread goes on forever and there's never anything else to replace it . This thread till the end of time....nothing else !!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable !!!!!!!! I'm hyperventilating.......


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess you were lucky you did'nt stradle that shark,might have been worse.lol You ain't gonna quit .Just be careful for awhile,by the way, cool scars i bett it's fun when your wife scrubs off the scabs.been there.Fast recovery ole boy.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Lunker,
I usually just lurk about on here and read all your posts. But I just wanted to chime in this time cause of the diabetes. I have it too bro. and you be careful. I'm sure you already know all this. I'd like to fish with you one day. I was born and raised down there around Port Arthur. I miss fishing on the coast as I did when I was younger. I live up here on Lake Sam Rayburn now. I just fight the little kitty's now. Keep up the good work man and I hope you get well very soon. PS: send me a private message as to the other website you are hanging out on, please. 

Opp


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

No problem brother go to www.texas-sharkfishing.com and there is the shark fishing hand book great place for a beginer to get a look at the methods used.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

That Is A Report Just Lookin


----------

